# Too steep in the rump?



## NDgoatlove (Dec 6, 2017)

This is my new buckling and I'm wondering if he's too steep in the rump. He's still shy and skiddish so I haven't been able to get any good pictures. I love everything else about him but the rump and he seems to be a bit over at the knees as well. Any and all opinions are welcome.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He does seem a bit steep. NDs often are though.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I think if he were set up he would not look as steep as he does in your photo. I also think the rump is nice and long. I like long rumps.

I don't know what is meant by over at the knees. I'm still learning.

I think he is very nice.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

What's it look like when he's walking
And how wide is it ?


----------



## NDgoatlove (Dec 6, 2017)

He walks and moves nicely and is nice and wide in the hind end. Both sire and dam are champions so I'm not worried about it but more wanting to learn more.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I love his markings!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Not sure when the picture was taken, but their rumps get steeper when they are rutting.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He seems to be standing weird like a bit of a squat and his tail is down, cannot judge if he is steep or not with that photo, wouldn't be fair.


----------



## NDgoatlove (Dec 6, 2017)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> Not sure when the picture was taken, but their rumps get steeper when they are rutting.


Really?! I never knew that!! Makes complete sense because I went out this morning and he looks alot better. He was in a pen with 10 other bucks and they were all in rut. I have one doeling in heat but he seems to have calmed down since I got him. He looks like my other bucks now. Thank you for that information!


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

He's looking exactly like my buck is right now, in rut. Hunched which makes his normally flat rump steep, and looking scruffy and needing copper.
Can't tell from that picture whether or not he naturally has a steep rump, especially since he's scared and that can make them stand weird too...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep.


----------

